
Introducing 'Mastering Go Programming' - minaandrawos
http://www.minaandrawos.com/2017/02/08/introducing-mastering-golang-programming/
======
LordWinstanley
There's a quote somewhere, which I can't track down at the minute, which goes
something like:

How I'd like to learn coding:

1\. From online documentation

2\. From a printed book

3\. From blog articles

...

99\. Printed on the side of an elephant

100\. From videos

~~~
minaandrawos
I believe it depends on the person. Learning styles differ based on how our
brains work. Some people tend to enjoy and consume video\audio learning better
than books. While others can consume the written word much better than
videos\audios

~~~
LordWinstanley
True. But I think video is a really bad fit for learning code. For a start you
can't copy/paste the boilerplate stuff. For a second, it's much more difficult
to read code off video than from printed or digital text. I'd feel similarly
dubious about a 'Learn to Draw' course delivered via radio.

~~~
minaandrawos
I still strongly believe it depends on the person. If learning programming is
bad in video, companies like Udemy, or Treehouse won't find the success they
are currently enjoying. Also, copying and pasting isn't an option for printed
books unless they are ebooks, but still people buy printed books.

